# Больница им. Боткина, отделение нейрохирургии 19Б



## Baschirina (18 Июн 2017)

Выражаю благодарность зав отделением 19Б Горожанину Александру Вадимовичу за проведённую операцию на ШОП, за человечность, профессионализм, замечательное отношение, за то, что во время своего отпуска согласовывал вид моего будущего импланта, а также Дёшину Максиму Игоревичу, которой ассистировал операцию, 2 часа держал в своих профессиональных руках мою трахею и пищевод, в свои законные выходные приезжал, чтобы проведать меня и сделать перевязку, а до операции Максим Игоревич был со мной постоянно на связи, так как оформлял мне квоту, искал имплант, успокаивал меня и консультировал по сдаче необходимых анализов. Операция была в августе 2016 года. Я до сих пор каждый день вспоминаю этих замечательных Врачей, атмосферу, которую они создают в больнице. Спасибо Вам, Врачи!!!


----------



## Pavelman (23 Фев 2019)

Я был в Боткина в январе 2019, делал Мухамед L5-S1.Народу он оперирует много,большинство довольны.Но у меня стали неметь стопы, и вообще пожалел что туда пришел.Грыжа как была так и есть.


----------

